# Had my *first* booth at a Renn Fest



## midkiffsjoy (Feb 27, 2008)

Anyone else would probably think of it as a bust but I made booth, & gas. It was a very nice small fest to start with. The kids had a blast. Ran out of samples (only had 100). The soap cake smelled DIVINE and drew people in. My best seller was the Guinness soap. My second best seller was the Kraven's Confection.

Someone should have warned me that once you have your first booth you have to be prepared to have your second and third. I am being recruited to have booths at several other ren faires. My booth was really awesome! My soap was called "wonderful" and I actually sold lots of soap BECAUSE it had lard in it. It was an awesome, life changing weekend!


YOU LADIES ROCK!!!!!!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Congrats! I looked into doing a renn. fair here but you have to make your booth looked like it belongs in the time period. No white canopies. I think it'd be fun but I know I'd spend way too much on my set up. LOL


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Did you take pictures? We would love to see your set up.

PSD


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Yes, pictures please. I'm wanting more ideas for setting my booth apart from all the rest!


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Congratulations! Sounds like it was a good event to start off with.


----------



## midkiffsjoy (Feb 27, 2008)

the pics really are not that great but i put them up on my facebook site. Ill see if i can link them here.

sorry no answer......recouping & had Maddy's 1st bday party to contend with.


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

why was the lard an attraction?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Probably because soap with lard is seen as old fashioned and authentic for that time period. (Nobody back then was making soap with coconut or palm oil, that's for sure!)


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

ah! 
makes sense I guess.

do you think they used rancid oils back in the day? Is rancid oil still just fat to the lye?


----------

